# Unterschied zwischen den Profielen??

## Basti_litho

Hallo, 

wer kann mir den genau den unter schied zwischen den Profielen erklären.

Natürlich habe ich das Portage Handbuch gelesen, die erklärung der Profile ist aber ein bisschen dürftig :/

Ich weiß es gibt unterschiedliche Packete...

Aber wo ist denn nun der Unterschied zwischen "default-1.0-gcc3" und "default-x86-2.0"?? ich habe mit diff die einzelnen dateien verglichen und mir ist aufegefallen das in "default-x86-2.0" z.b. ein aktueller ppp dabei ist. Warum sollte man nicht einfach default-2.0 nehmen??

Danke für eure Erklärung  :Smile: 

mfg

----------

## viz

Das Hauptaugenmerk bei "default-x86-2.0" liegt auf dem gcc-3.2 . Allgemein ist dieses Profil fuer die folgende Gentoo Version

(in diesem Falle 1.4) bestimmt, welches als Defaultcompiler gcc-3.2 einsetzen wird. Jegliches andere Profil unter /usr/portage/profile/

verweist auf die aelteren Compiler, von gcc-2.95.3 bis gcc-3.1.1 und entspricht somit der aktuellen Version (Gentoo 1.2) bzw.

neueren Betaversionen (exklusive 1.4b).

----------

## Basti_litho

Danke !!    :Very Happy: 

----------

## viz

Keine Ursache.   :Smile: 

----------

